# Live chat



## Samename

I think that the app being avail on personal phone was necessary improvement, and now they are offering live chat support. Can't wait to see some screenshots of conversations!

Here is email I just got:

Over the past 3 months, the Uber SD team has been meeting with Driver-Partners to ask for your feedback on partnering with Uber. We have recorded your comments, and worked to develop creative solutions that make partnering with us easier.​
Email response time was one of the most common complaints in our roundtable meetings, and partners asked for access to live-support. We agree that our process could be improved, and*we're happy to announce the launch of Live Chat support on (link expired to driveubersd.com)*​
Beginning today, you can visit the partners website (link expired) for support on many of the most common questions we see from our partners.​
How To Use Live Chat










*FAQ's:*

*What Hours Will Live Chat Be Available?*

Our goal is to have Live Chat available as often as possible, but to start out we'll have chat representatives available from 9 AM - 5 PM, except during Office Hours. Anytime you see the chat box available on the site, you can ask questions. If we're not available, you can still [email protected] with your questions.

*What Question Topics will be Covered On Live Chat?*

We will do our best to answer any questions related to your account, but we cannot make changes to banking or account information, adjust trip fares, move driver accounts between partners, or modify other private information. For those issues, please continue to write us at [email protected]

*What Are Some Typical Questions Which Can Be Resolved On Live Chat?*

What is the status of my application?

How do I download the Partner App on my personal device?

Phone and tech troubleshooting.

Questions about the Uber platform.

***

We're excited about this announcement, and hope that you'll take advantage of this new feature of the partner site to address your questions and chat with us. Please let us know if you have any questions - you can always reach us on live chat or at [email protected].

Uber on,

Uber San Diego


----------



## LookyLou

Interesting improvement. Hope it rolls out to other cities quickly.


----------



## thehappytypist

Oh my god I hope they launch this everywhere. That looks amazing and it would make things a lot easier for everyone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

" From 9 AM - 5 PM, _except during office hours" HUH? _


----------



## Guest

Now Uber just needs a day/night feature on the driver app. The map should turn to night mode automatically. The miles driven,time online,rides given and income after Cut should be in the driver app. We also should be able to click on the trip from the app and see the route,time spent,fare and beable to contact the rider as to return lost Items.

Its bogus I half to log onto a crappy useless web page that looks like it was put together by first year coding students using one of those create your own webpage sites just to see my pay statements and trip info.

Not trying to be a negative nan,but Uber sucks at U.I and functionality


----------



## Samename

They are too busy with their gorilla marketing to get much done improving the technology. Slowly they do seem to be trying.


----------



## Tenster71

Was trying to contact a Pas and when I called a different pas waiting on a different driver answered, like if the lines got crossed


----------



## Aztek98

How do I see my tips given to me under the passenger tip option?


----------



## SECOTIME

They should add a feature like a live updating homing beacon when you've arrived at the destination so you can see if the pax's gps signal is within X radius of you..


----------



## UberNorthStar

Older Chauffeur said:


> " From 9 AM - 5 PM, _except during office hours" HUH? _


 LOL!


----------



## Joniebravo

Hello


----------



## Kingz

Hello , please I have been trying to upload my insurance papers but its not working. What do I do. Am Kingsley Adofu from Lagos Nigeria


----------



## diamondswood

another 3rd grade dictionary word "partners" uber uses fraudulently

cool i can chat with someone 2000 miles away who speaks & understands my language at a 5 year olds level & knows nothing about my local laws, traffic, construction, app issues...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kingz said:


> Hello , please I have been trying to upload my insurance papers but its not working. What do I do. Am Kingsley Adofu from Lagos Nigeria


We have received your papers. Congratulations! You are now activated. Please upload the psychic app via your organic brain link and log on using the ID "NaiveBoy".
Then, simply drive around your area accepting pings.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

LookyLou said:


> Interesting improvement. Hope it rolls out to other cities quickly. :smiles:





thehappytypist said:


> Oh my god I hope they launch this everywhere. That looks amazing and it would make things a lot easier for everyone.


Wow. How are you guys so ready to praise this?
You will get the same irrelevant, standard copy/paste answers you've always gotten through emails, messaging, and live phone.
Now you'll get it in the form of a chat.
Big deal. SMH.


----------



## Obira1

I'm a new driver I've done all the necessary process but my account seems to be not activated I've gone for the training


----------



## The Entomologist

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. How are you guys so ready to praise this?
> You will get the same irrelevant, standard copy/paste answers you've always gotten through emails, messaging, and live phone.
> Now you'll get it in the form of a chat.
> Big deal. SMH.


Except it will not be faster and you might see * Hammed is typing something...*


----------



## Duruincrease

I have done the text but have not received any further instruction or text message pls what should i do next


----------



## ndubuisi nelson

hello everyone am happy to be here


----------



## olurotimi

Morning,have been trying to upload my inspect report its not going through,I tried severally still not going.I also did the test but no response.to my suprise I got a message my account has been on hold.please what would be the cause.cos all my documents are genuine..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

olurotimi said:


> Morning,have been trying to upload my inspect report its not going through,I tried severally still not going.I also did the test but no response.to my suprise I got a message my account has been on hold.please what would be the cause.cos all my documents are genuine..


This is Uber Support. We support you in all ways.


----------



## easyrider2020

so email response was biggest complaint not pay suuuurrrre thats the ticket

100% of these psychopaths uterrings are pure fraud

uber never had "support" for 4+ years its automated bots that cant or dont read drivers replies & copy & paste fraud that half the time non relevant to your issue, they bounce it aroynd 20 different "support" bots & resolve issues just to get you to quit replying, if you call & have a 100 minutes cell phone plan youll only be able to call once because theyll never be a supervisor available & youll be on hold waiting for one since you most likely dont understand tagalog just like they speak english at a 5th grade level

kind of confused what "support" 2000+ miles away knows about my local laws, customs, or teaffic patterns to help in the first place but if they set up a gmail vacation auto response it would be more helpful

sure its all by design, steal $1 on very ride & most drivers wont spend the 30 emails or 1 hour+ phone calls to bother getting it back, 20+ million rides per day, thats 20+ million dollars for condos & cocaine

maybe if 90+% of the app wasn't bloated with illegal scams to try & trick idiots into driving for free it wouldn't have so many issues, ive ignored everything in it for 4+ years sans df, all i need is pick up address, destination address, or approx amount i get paid with a link to google maps opening up, everything else in the app is useless, worthless, & simply there to endanger my life or trick me into working for free & doesn't work on me


----------



## Ibrahim dorglo

My account was suspended for nonpayment but paid on Tuesday night but Uber said my needs attention


----------



## Wonkytonk

Older Chauffeur said:


> " From 9 AM - 5 PM, _except during office hours" HUH? ?_


Looks like they're utilizing another companies chat software or the write-up for it because they didn't bother making it company specific.

Kind of funny that that chat software seems to return so many porn websites apparently utilizing it.


----------



## Kumah Dormenyo

hello good afternoon i just came to register for uber drivers account but the link given to me to answer the questions is not working please what do i do now?
tanks


----------



## King George

Hi


----------



## Kumah Dormenyo

hello please i wrote an exams and want to confirm if i have pass and know the time for my trainin
ng thanks


----------



## peteyvavs

Samename said:


> I think that the app being avail on personal phone was necessary improvement, and now they are offering live chat support. Can't wait to see some screenshots of conversations!
> 
> Here is email I just got:
> 
> Over the past 3 months, the Uber SD team has been meeting with Driver-Partners to ask for your feedback on partnering with Uber. We have recorded your comments, and worked to develop creative solutions that make partnering with us easier.​
> Email response time was one of the most common complaints in our roundtable meetings, and partners asked for access to live-support. We agree that our process could be improved, and*we're happy to announce the launch of Live Chat support on (link expired to driveubersd.com)*​
> Beginning today, you can visit the partners website (link expired) for support on many of the most common questions we see from our partners.​
> How To Use Live Chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FAQ's:
> 
> What Hours Will Live Chat Be Available?*
> 
> Our goal is to have Live Chat available as often as possible, but to start out we'll have chat representatives available from 9 AM - 5 PM, except during Office Hours. Anytime you see the chat box available on the site, you can ask questions. If we're not available, you can still [email protected] with your questions.
> 
> *What Question Topics will be Covered On Live Chat?*
> 
> We will do our best to answer any questions related to your account, but we cannot make changes to banking or account information, adjust trip fares, move driver accounts between partners, or modify other private information. For those issues, please continue to write us at [email protected]
> 
> *What Are Some Typical Questions Which Can Be Resolved On Live Chat?*
> 
> What is the status of my application?
> 
> How do I download the Partner App on my personal device?
> 
> Phone and tech troubleshooting.
> 
> Questions about the Uber platform.
> 
> ***
> 
> We're excited about this announcement, and hope that you'll take advantage of this new feature of the partner site to address your questions and chat with us. Please let us know if you have any questions - you can always reach us on live chat or at [email protected].
> 
> Uber on,
> 
> Uber San Diego


You'll still have to email them for your tube of lube.



ndubuisi nelson said:


> hello everyone am happy to be here


You won't be for long ?



Kumah Dormenyo said:


> hello good afternoon i just came to register for uber drivers account but the link given to me to answer the questions is not working please what do i do now?
> tanks


Find another job.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

We aren't hiring any new drivers, go home.


----------



## Stephen Amakpa

please i got a message that of my documents has expired, but it has not, those documents are for the old cars am no more driving them. i also paid my services fee, and it has not yet reflected, kindly help me out. thanks


----------



## reg barclay

Stephen Amakpa said:


> please i got a message that of my documents has expired, but it has not, those documents are for the old cars am no more driving them. i also paid my services fee, and it has not yet reflected, kindly help me out. thanks


Welcome to the forum. Is it possible you mistakenly thought this site was affiliated with Uber? The site is for driver discussion, and has no connection to the company Uber.


----------



## Ampem k Charles

Hi good morning i a rider yesterday around o3:40hrs after finished the rounds uber charge me for starting a trip without picking up the rider and it was false.


----------



## Roadmasta

Duruincrease said:


> I have done the text but have not received any further instruction or text message pls what should i do next


Quit



Obira1 said:


> I'm a new driver I've done all the necessary process but my account seems to be not activated I've gone for the training


No training, your on your own to lose money.



King George said:


> Hi


Bye



Kumah Dormenyo said:


> hello good afternoon i just came to register for uber drivers account but the link given to me to answer the questions is not working please what do i do now?
> tanks


Get out now!



Ampem k Charles said:


> Hi good morning i a rider yesterday around o3:40hrs after finished the rounds uber charge me for starting a trip without picking up the rider and it was false.


Resolved

If you have a young hot sister you can make money but you will burn in hell.


----------



## Ansah

please my aaccount is deactivated.
Too much traffic was the reason why i do cancel, it won't happen anymore promise. 
i really need's your help.


----------



## Raymoney1977

I want to change from a driver to partner

How do I go about it


----------



## Mawanda

I'm a new driver, I need an appointment


----------



## Bart McCoy

way to keep a 5 year old topic living


----------



## Sly j

Am new drivers here


----------

